# Take This Survey About The Next Edition of My Book and Get a Chance to Win a Prize!



## JohnHuntington (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm starting the process of creating a new and reconfigured edition of my book, *Control Systems for Live Entertainment*. I hope to release the updated edition in the summer of 2012, and I'm running a survey to get feedback from existing and prospective readers on several important questions.

The survey will close 10am NYC time on January 13, 2012 (Friday the 13th!). After that time, I will draw two names at random from those who completed the survey (and provided their contact info). One of the winners will receive a copy of my 2012 photo calendar a week or so after the survey closes; the other will receive a copy of the book after it comes out.

Thanks for your help!

Here's the survey link:
John's New Book Edition Survey

John


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jan 5, 2012)

*Re: Take This Survey About The Next Edition of My Book and Get a Chance to Win a Priz*

Glad to hear it. There is definitely a need for this book and I can't think of many qualified to author it. Keep us posted on the release date.


----------



## emac (Jan 5, 2012)

*Re: Take This Survey About The Next Edition of My Book and Get a Chance to Win a Priz*

I already took the survey when you posted about it on your blog!


I really want to get the book firstly because it looks like a great book that I should just read to learn a bunch from it but secondly because I have an upcoming show that I am hoping to integrate show control into for the first time. So usually I would just wait until the next edition comes out to purchase the book, but seeing as I would love to have it as a resource for the show that I am working on I would wondering wether you think it makes sense to purchase the book now or just wait for it?

OR is there anywhere other then amazon that I could rent the book from? (amazons pricing is too steep for me to warrant the two weeks or so I can get the e-book for) I already checked with my local library and they do not carry it.

Thanks!

And good luck self publishing the next edition! that sounds like a wonderful thing to do!


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 5, 2012)

*Re: Take This Survey About The Next Edition of My Book and Get a Chance to Win a Priz*


emac said:


> ...OR is there anywhere other then amazon that I could rent the book from? (amazons pricing is too steep for me to warrant the two weeks or so I can get the e-book for) I already checked with my local library and they do not carry it. ...


1. If you're in an educational institution, check with your librarian. Many have budgets they're dying to spend, and will buy just about any requested book. You many need a faculty member to do the actual request.

2. I would look for a used copy of any edition, depending on exactly which technology you want to incorporate in your upcoming production. Sure, the more recent editions discuss newer technologies and practices, but the general concepts of show control remain the same. If you have an Express, you likely don't need the expanded chapters on ACN and Ethernet, for example.


Full disclosure: Mr. Huntington and I disagree on #2 (see below*). Note that I *PAID FULL PRICE* for the First and Third editions. When (if) I find a Second edition for under $10, I'll probably buy that one too. I doubt I'll buy the Fourth edition as soon as it becomes available, at least not until I have an application that warrants it.


*

JohnHuntington said:


> derekleffew said:
> 
> 
> > Next, obtain a copy of Amazon.com: _Control Systems for Live Entertainment, Third Edition_: John Huntington: Books, and read chapters 25-28. (If budget is an issue, the first or second editions may be purchased used for as little as $1.99 from Alibris: Used Books, Used Textbooks, Rare & Out-of-Print Books and others.)
> ...




(While in college I had a classmate about whom the joke was that she would graduate having only read one play her entire four years. For every design, directing, and acting exercise, she used Lillian Hellman's _The Little Foxes_. In a similar vein, (students take note): I highly commend Mr. Huntington for turning his 1990 Yale School of Drama master's thesis into his very lucrative career as a renowned author and expert on show control.  How many times are you going to write the same book, John?  )


----------



## JohnHuntington (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Take This Survey About The Next Edition of My Book and Get a Chance to Win a Priz*

I think a used copy of the 3rd edition is fine. The 3rd edition was basically the edition I wanted to write all along, with a lot of networking info that was never included before. The primary expansion of the new edition will likely be in network systems and applications, which I think is the future... 

BTW, I don't know how "lucarative" a career in show control is  I made about $4,000 on the third edition, and I probably spent 4000 hours working on it. I could make more with a lot less hassle just taking some extra Local 1 work here in NYC. But I rarely do anything for the money (although of course I like money!).

John


----------



## JohnHuntington (Jan 13, 2012)

*Re: Take This Survey About The Next Edition of My Book and Get a Chance to Win a Priz*

The results are up!

Thanks everyone for their time...

John


----------



## JohnD (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: Take This Survey About The Next Edition of My Book and Get a Chance to Win a Priz*

I just did a quick check at Amazon and found it amusing that a new copy from Amazon is cheaper than any of the used copies. Amazon current price is $46.24 and the cheapest used copy is $58.85 with some copies topping $500.00 when you add shipping.


----------



## JohnHuntington (Mar 15, 2012)

*Draft Table of Contents for my book update: Most constructive feedback wins a copy!*

I've got my current, draft table of contents for my book update up on the blog:

- John Huntington's Blog - Draft Table of Contents for my Updated Book: Best Feedback Wins a Copy!

Best feedback (posted in a comment on the blog, not here--its the only way I can manage time stamps) by next Thursday wins a copy!

John


----------

